# Found - Carbon Fiber Prosthetic Arm - Pumphouse/Colorado River



## ssskayak

Honestly, we thought it was a dead armadillo floating in the river on 6/11/2010 but upon closer inspection it was a freak'n carbon fiber hook-arm prosthesis (no offense to owner meant). I've come across many things on many rivers but what more can I say? I'm completely stumped!

I'm sure its expensive and somewhat important so please claim it. It shouldn't be very hard to show proof of ownership....


----------



## mountainjah

Wow, quite the find in the Colorado!


----------



## riomapas

stumped _is_ the operative word...damn, i thought you may have found the one we lost on the Grand in 2005....you can't keep a good gimp down


----------



## SBlue

I was on the river last June during a race that involved many people with previous injuries. Does it look like it may have been out there for awhile, perhaps dislodged by this years high water? Here's a link to an article about the last year's race with some contact names and numbers. Maybe they did the race again this year as well. 

Vail adventure race brings athletes together | VailDaily.com


----------



## chepora

They just had a veterans kayak club down there...I bet it was from that. The coordinators name is Kim and she's friends with EJ...but I don't know how to get a hold of her.


----------



## Tele-axel

Maybe give a heads up to some of the folks at Rancho? Would seem like a logical place for me to check if I lost something that important on that stretch.


----------



## Jonathan Cook

i think timberline also just did some sort of rafting for veterans out there.


----------



## SummitSurfer

You guys are awesome for helping out......you have some good river karma coming your way.
Hope you find the owner......I'm sure he will be happy to have it back.


----------



## Kimy

chepora said:


> They just had a veterans kayak club down there...I bet it was from that. The coordinators name is Kim and she's friends with EJ...but I don't know how to get a hold of her.


Here I am, and yes, we just had a group of vets from Team River Runner on Pumphouse...but we came and went with the same number of arms. 
Thanks for grabbing it and posting it. I will put the word out and see if we can't get it back to the paddler, and yeah...the prostethics are expensive. But they can still hold onto a booty beer, which the owner will need to drink (and give the rest of the 6-pack to the finder!).

KJ 
(I am in Summit now Summit Surfer. Here is my email. ..kjohnson <at> san.rr.com)


----------



## Kimy

Hey V (Chepora)! I just figured out who you were....sorry I did not call about the Gorge...I am headed back to Salida manana, ...you guys too?


----------

